# 220 Swift



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

As you read this our friend 220 Swift is recuperating from knee replacement surgery.

Take a minute and wish him a speedy recovery !

I hope you are up and around Mike..Let us know if you Kneed anything....lol

Hey are you getting a good parking space mirror hanger ?


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Hopefully he has a speedy recovery and gets to put more yotes on the ground


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Wishing you a speedy recovery and remember therapy may be a hitch and somewhat painfull
But is necessary for a full recovery


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Best wishes and a Speedy Recovery!!! Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Wishing you a speedy recovery, hoping for the best and anxious for ya to be back in the action!!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Good luck and heal 100%.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Hey, 220, hope you have a quick recovery and are back in the coyote country again soon. Best wishes...Jim


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Hope you get the hot nurses for your sponge baths! Hope all is well. Are thoughts are with ya buddy.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A quick recovery will only be as good as you want to make it !! HA!!! Old guys rule.

Don't take too many of the happy pills.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers Mike. A speedy recovery got some hog huntin to do this fall!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Well guys, I'm semi cohereant......LOL. First I really appreciate all the well wishes. So far all is going better than I could have hoped for. The staff here is awesome. I'm in very little pain and on very light pain meds. I've been out of bed and moving around a little, OH and I had a very good New York Strip steak for dinner tonight with a baked apple cobbler for desert.. Tomorrow will have some fairly intense PT and if that goes good, I'm home late in the afternoon.

Again, THANK YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry for any typos, I'm posting this on the TV in my room and the remote keyboard sucks......OH wait maybe it's the meds........ :nut:


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Glad to hear the foods good......... Hope everything goes as well as possible and you are home in the afternoon.... watch out for those meds.....


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad to hear your doing good. Speedy recovery!!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Hope you have a speedy recovery. Take this time of recuperation to finish reading that book you started years ago cause when you do get fully recovered its back to work, work, work, and then the honey do list and then work, work, work, you get the picture.

Get well soon.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to hear everything is going well Mike, hope you have a speedy and full recovery !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Glad to hear its going good Mike!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Hope you get the hot nurses for your sponge baths! Hope all is well. Are thoughts are with ya buddy.


With my luck she'd be 63 and having hot flashes going through menopause........


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

realy steak for dinner at the hospital?

dang you must be in a good one lol

and enjot the pain meds while you can,they will wean you of them rather quickly


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Good to hear that everything is going well....pain meds.....steak for dinner....I can hardly wait until my knees good bad.lol


You're just wanting the nurse..admit it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> You're just wanting the nurse..admit it.


he will end up with Nurse Ratchet lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

In two weeks, if this one is going well, he goes back in for a penis enlargement errr....the other knee...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> In two weeks, if this one is going well, he goes back in for a penis enlargement errr....the other knee...


oooooo way TMI

another image in my head that wasnt needed lol

if thats the case, i bet he hopes the swelling never goes down lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> In two weeks, if this one is going well, he goes back in for a penis enlargement errr....the other knee...











Mike, I will send you a bill.....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

if thats his nurse

sign me up for surgery,i will let them operate on all three knees lol


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Hope your feeling better 220! Will be praying for a fast recovery. And more laughs on this thread.lol


----------

